# Nintendo Wii £145 ASDA



## Smashbox (20 May 2009)

In Asda until May 24th, you can buy a Nintendo Wii (With Wii Sports) for £145, as opposed to the usual £170 they charge.

http://direct.asda.com/Nintendo-Wii-Console/003749134,default,pd.html


----------



## tallpaul (20 May 2009)

Harvey Norman are selling them for €168 so for once it is cheaper to shop in the Republic than up north...


----------



## RonanC (20 May 2009)

Game in Dublin are selling it with Wii sport & Wii Fit (plus the board) for €249 plus €100 vouchers and a loyalty card. 

Wii Fit is €90 in most shops on its own.
​


----------



## Smashbox (20 May 2009)

tallpaul said:


> Harvey Norman are selling them for €168 so for once it is cheaper to shop in the Republic than up north...


 
*



145.00 GBP

=

165.052 EUR

United Kingdom Pounds Euro
		
Click to expand...

* 
Maybe not!


----------



## Smashbox (20 May 2009)

RonanC said:


> Game in Dublin are selling it with Wii sport & Wii Fit (plus the board) for €249 plus €100 vouchers and a loyalty card.​
> 
> Wii Fit is €90 in most shops on its own.​


 
I'm sure not everyone wants the Wii Fit, I was just showing an example of a sale on the basic console.


----------



## Cayne (20 May 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Maybe not!


 
factor in postage??

Anyways I feel we shouldnt be advertising bargains in another state. Im all for the free market and the best value for consumers by the way! 

Am I confused???


----------



## dodo (20 May 2009)

Does Harwey's come with the sport game like Asda's


----------



## tallpaul (20 May 2009)

dodo said:


> Does Harwey's come with the sport game like Asda's


 
Wii Sports comes included in all Wii's. Many stores advertise it as an extra game but it is supplied free by Nintendo.



Smashbox said:


> Maybe not!


 
Given the way sterling is appreciating, wait till the weekend... 

Also the rate on xe.com or elsewhere is always better than what you bank or credit card company will charge you.

By the way, Wii Fit is €80 in HMV on Grafton Street...


----------



## Smashbox (20 May 2009)

Cayne said:


> factor in postage??


 
I would be thinking more along the lines of people visiting the stores themselves, as many do, especially coming towards the weekends.

At the end of the day, its a persons own choice where they spend their hard earned cash.


----------



## irishlinks (20 May 2009)

The Asda Direct website don't deliver electronics or much else to Ireland  and just because it's on the website it doesn't mean the the Asda shops up North will have them  (Wiis) - and if they do it may not be the same price.


----------



## Smashbox (20 May 2009)

> it's on the website it doesn't mean the the Asda shops up North will have them (Wiis) - and if they do it may not be the same price.


 
I don't understand what you mean by that. Northern Ireland is part of the UK, its the same website.


----------



## irishlinks (21 May 2009)

Smashbox said:


> I don't understand what you mean by that. Northern Ireland is part of the UK, its the same website.



It's like many websites - they have online prices and goods that are not available in their shops. Tesco Direct is another example I can think of - they sell lot's more than you will find in any UK Tesco shop.
Maybe I'm wrong about Asda - but I would recommend anyone thinking of going North to get a Wii at Asda - ring before they go. (But maybe that's stating the obvious).


----------



## Smashbox (21 May 2009)

They have them in stock in Enniskillen, a friend got one today


----------

